# Outfitters



## bouttime (May 20, 2010)

Has anyone used Akin outfitters for a New Mexico elk hunt? Looking to book a 2017 hunt and would love some advice as regards to a good outfitter. Looking to spend in the 6 to 7 thousand range and there will be 4 of us, any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

I haven't heard of them before, but that doesn't mean much. 

Archery or rifle? What caliber bull are you after?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

bouttime said:


> Has anyone used Akin outfitters for a New Mexico elk hunt? Looking to book a 2017 hunt and would love some advice as regards to a good outfitter. Looking to spend in the 6 to 7 thousand range and there will be 4 of us, any insight would be greatly appreciated.


6000 to 7000 should put you into good bulls in the 250-300 inch range. I see they hunt the Chama region which used to be one of the premiere places in NM. If you are hunting property that butts up to that area then you are rubbing elbows with hunts that run 10,000.Sorry cant help you on the outfitter. I will say for the area and the money there are many well known outfitters in NM. You want to eliminate as many variables as you can on a limited day hunt. If you are not completely happy with your decision keep looking or doing more research on that area and outfitter. I would want to get the whole elk hunting experience and book during the rut with bugling. Also would spend the extra money and book one on one.


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

bouttime said:


> Has anyone used Akin outfitters for a New Mexico elk hunt? Looking to book a 2017 hunt and would love some advice as regards to a good outfitter. Looking to spend in the 6 to 7 thousand range and there will be 4 of us, any insight would be greatly appreciated.


I hunted with Kurt in 2013 - we had 100% success (4) inside 3 days - first gun week in October. This was my first elk hunt and I saw too many to count. Be prepared to hike and chase, neither of the guides likes to sit much . I too was trying to get out there in 2017, I think he is filled up now.....he has many repeat bookings.


----------



## Posey Laker (Dec 27, 2010)

I went with Kurt this year. Good guy. PM me and I can answer questions.


----------



## bouttime (May 20, 2010)

Posey Laker said:


> I went with Kurt this year. Good guy. PM me and I can answer questions.


Thanks for the respons Posey, myself and 3 friends are planning a bucket list elk hunt and want to find a good reliable outfitter.We are all over 55 and was wondering how physically demanding a hunt in New Mexico is . We are all in fairly good shape and good hunters just need a push in the right direction.Any info you have and how you did would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bouttime (May 20, 2010)

Not sure how to PM someone


----------



## Posey Laker (Dec 27, 2010)

You'll walk a lot most days. I was around 7 miles. Terrain is not too bad. Some rocky trails, but I never fell or took a tumble. If you go for good long walks in your boots, you will be ok. 
Put a pack on too and walk the stairs in your house a bunch.
If you get in decent shape this summer, you'll be fine. 
Some evenings we just sat and watched the meadows. Mornings your on the move.


----------



## Posey Laker (Dec 27, 2010)

Also practice shooting off of sticks. Bipod or tripod. They work awesome. If I had to carry one thing that would be it.


----------



## Posey Laker (Dec 27, 2010)

You will see and most importantly hear elk. The bugles are awesome!! This is not a big trophy 300 plus area, but still lots of nice Bulls. Even a small elk is big!


----------



## bouttime (May 20, 2010)

Posey Laker said:


> You will see and most importantly hear elk. The bugles are awesome!! This is not a big trophy 300 plus area, but still lots of nice Bulls. Even a small elk is big!


Did you end up taking a bull?


----------



## Posey Laker (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes. We got 2 - 4x4, a 5x5. One real nice 6x6.


----------

